# Stay small or go big



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

So is it better to stay small (1 crew full time) or go big (4 crews +) in this business? In my head I would assume small as that's what I do but what do you guys think.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

You're asking something that only you can answer. Each area has different answers.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Let's assume that the area allowed you to have 5+ crews


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Depend on your levels of tolerance, knowing how to over the obstacles that are thrown your way on a daily bases, being able to except that fact that their are somethings you will never be able to change. Knowning that everyday isn't going to be a winning day, learning to take the bad with the good.

Knowing the fact that the service company will put their client before you always no matter how right you are, being able to pick the right person for the job or area even if goes aginst your better Instincts.

"Servicing clients" means exactly that, you're there to service their needs at their leisure < this phrase is why most fail.

Knowing where to pick your fights and when not to. 

Just some of the things that will determine if you stay small of grow big. In the end the determination of staying small or grow big is really not up to you but how well you do what you do in the eyes of who you are doing it for. In more simpler terms, if your good and they ask to grow and you don't they will move on to someone who will. 

Basically for my example i had to grow big because i wasn't given a choice, it became a must do or die for bare necessity for survival.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I have chosen to go bigger in house, by adding employees and trucks, mowers, tools, etc, rather than going bigger and subbing everything out. More headaches come along with more employees, more stupid stuff happens on a daily basis. But more $$ stays in house


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Whether you grow with subs or employees - the right ones will make your business succeed, the wrong ones will bust you.

What I experienced was not being able to get employees to understand or care about the detail that needed done, the bidding process. If I personally wasn't at a job, bids were minimized or I'd have to go back for more pics.

When you the business owner has to have your hand in 100% of anything, you will have no time to seek out other business options.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

This Is leading me to believe to stay small lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If your company lives or dies each day by your presence, then you are not ready to expand the way you described. Can you be in bed sick today? Can you take a week and disappear on a fishing trip? Strong, solid companies expand and maintain it by surrounding the boss with good support staff. A righthand man/foreman who is like minded and trust worthy; someone in the office who knows how to follow your lead. That is a great portion of the foundation needed.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If your company lives or dies each day by your presence, then you are not ready to expand the way you described. Can you be in bed sick today? Can you take a week and disappear on a fishing trip? Strong, solid companies expand and maintain it by surrounding the boss with good support staff. A righthand man/foreman who is like minded and trust worthy; someone in the office who knows how to follow your lead. That is a great portion of the foundation needed.


THAT, is the best advice I have ever read on this website. I have been coming here for a couple years now, and I have read some great posts, and learned a lot from the people that frequent this site. But, that statement GTX takes the cake. Kudos.

That ought to be required reading for newbies to the site. 

I have resisted growth for those same reasons. I cannot find a foreman I can let run the place for a week, or more, if I want to take a vacation.
And I haven't had a vacation since 2008. A long weekend here and there, a few days between Christmas and New Years once. But no real vacation.
12-16 hours days, 7 days a week. But, I'm committed to my company and my customers, so I trudge on.

Maybe some day I'll find that guy...some day...or I could win the lottery. 

If I win the lottery:w00t:, you'll hear about me. Because there will be a loud noise coming outta that Cleveland area :gun_bandana:, and a certain business owner will :hang:...well don't want to give too much away and spoil the surprise. :icon_wink:

(for those that can't recognize humor, the Cleveland stuff...joke :icon_wink: :innocent


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll also add, I was told early on in my business life, when it comes to the important positions in your company, never hire anyone dumber than you are.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Legit


----------

